# Dash pad questions



## Big_Tigg68 (May 13, 2017)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and have a million questions but I'll start with this one. When using a dash pad cover versus the actual dash does it have to slide over the old crusty dash. I wouldn't think anyone would want an old cracked, crusty dash under a new dash cover. At least I wouldn't. Can the original dash be taken out and the dash cover be put in its place? This is not a resto but a race car build. I recall an episode of street outlaws when Chief debuts the crow. It shows him painting pieces of the interior. I swear it looked as if he put a plastic dash cover over the bare dash. There was no gauge cluster or anything. .


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as I am aware they are caps/covers that are adhered to/over the pad.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Not sure I understand the question, so I may be way off base.

The dash pad is a vinyl/foam over tin assembly that bolts to the dash. There are some screws and a stud or 2 that attach the pad to the dash. You can replace the pad or discard it if you don't mind a few extra holes.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

have ran across a similar deal. '69 GTO racecar builder took a '69 LeMans/GTO plastic dash asm cover, then cut out two partial holes where his front rollcage hoop front bars came through. Then he took his time with a small diamond pattern thin expanded metal & trimmed & fit multiple pieces for support, rivetting this new mesh structure together. Last, he taped off the edges of the plastic cover, gauges holes, & shot an expandable foam on the back side, then trimmed everything with a razor blade. Was told he saved 7 lbs, & honestly it looked pretty good.


----------

